# Am I being too anal ?



## Don Kondra (Dec 30, 2019)

I won an auction on ebay for a used D7200 from a US brick and mortar camera store.

They actually shipped the camera Without a body cap...  

In their defense it was wrapped in plastic and secured with rubber bands But....

WTF ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

You will probably have to spring for a body cap. I am actually surprised that a real brick and mortar camera store would ship such a good camera without a body cap, or at the very least some type of protection for the mirror. WTF, indeed!

Of course now that you own the camera,I am sure you can buy the replacement body cap, or slap a lens on to the body and thus protect your investment.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2019)

Just write to them... maybe they have it and forgot somehow to include it..maybe they will locate one etc..


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 31, 2019)

Derrel said:


> You will probably have to spring for a body cap. I am actually surprised that a real brick and mortar camera store would ship such a good camera without a body cap, or at the very least some type of protection for the mirror. WTF, indeed!
> 
> Of course now that you own the camera,I am sure you can buy the replacement body cap, or slap a lens on to the body and thus protect your investment.



Caps are cheap enough and I do have spares but to treat "my" camera that way, well...... 



Photo Lady said:


> Just write to them... maybe they have it and forgot somehow to include it..maybe they will locate one etc..



Not worth the trouble.  As Derrel suggested, I'll just have to put a lens on it, he, he.....  

Cheers, Don


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2019)

Don Kondra said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > You will probably have to spring for a body cap. I am actually surprised that a real brick and mortar camera store would ship such a good camera without a body cap, or at the very least some type of protection for the mirror. WTF, indeed!
> ...


your right..enjoy your new camera!


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 31, 2019)

If you have a puffer /blower just give the  body a gentle puff to remove any dust/bits that may have got inside
And enjoy the new camera


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 31, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> If you have a puffer /blower just give the  body a gentle puff to remove any dust/bits that may have got inside
> And enjoy the new camera



Done and doing 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok good I will try and not tell gran ma how to suck eggs.
You could mention in passing to the shop that in the photography world not supplying a body is bad form and will put off some customers.

Have fun, looking forward to seeing some images


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 31, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Ok good I will try and not tell gran ma how to suck eggs.
> You could mention in passing to the shop that in the photography world not supplying a body is bad form and will put off some customers.



You think it would be a given that "we" as buyers like boxes, covers, cables, straps, etc.  My biggest peeve is lens for sale, most sellers do not include an image of the mounting ring ! 



> Have fun, looking forward to seeing some images



Thanks !  I'm planning on shooting more landscape and macro with this body. 

After shooting a D800 and 2.8 lens the D7200 with a AF-P 10-20mm looks and feels like a toy 

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't think you're being too anal at all.  It sounds like it survived intact which is good, but knowing Canada Post, it wasn't due to lack of effort on their part.  While the cling film may have kept out the dust, it would be precious little protection for the mirror chamber/assembly in the event of an impact.  I would definitely send them an e-mail and let them know you weren't pleased.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 31, 2019)

This isn't unusual. 
I have had lenses shipped w/o caps, and they sell the caps at hiked prices to boot! 
for many however and what I have discovered unfortunately where I am at, lens caps are hard to come by anymore. 

A 2 cent piece of plastic being sold at BB or other "electronics store' for over $14 is IMO highway robbery, but good profit items. 

trust me when I say its not your imagination.


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2019)

Don Kondra said:


> I won an auction on ebay for a used D7200 from a US brick and mortar camera store.
> 
> They actually shipped the camera Without a body cap...
> 
> ...


That is how they received the camera.  If the store didn't receive it with a body cap, they didn't have one to include.  The former owner is probably the one who wrapped it in plastic.  So, yes, you're being anal about it.  Just give it a good test, as the store probably has not done so.

And have FUN with it!


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 31, 2019)

tirediron said:


> I don't think you're being too anal at all.  It sounds like it survived intact which is good, but knowing Canada Post, it wasn't due to lack of effort on their part.  While the cling film may have kept out the dust, it would be precious little protection for the mirror chamber/assembly in the event of an impact.  I would definitely send them an e-mail and let them know you weren't pleased.



Thanks John !  I think I'll just leave them an appropriate feedback  



Soocom1 said:


> This isn't unusual.
> I have had lenses shipped w/o caps, and they sell the caps at hiked prices to boot!
> for many however and what I have discovered unfortunately where I am at, lens caps are hard to come by anymore.
> 
> ...



In the sellers defense, I went back and reviewed their images and sure enough, no body cap in the pictures.  But, geez.  Surely a camera store has one in stock ? 



Designer said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> > I won an auction on ebay for a used D7200 from a US brick and mortar camera store.
> ...



I think it is highly unlikely they couldn't scrounge up a body cap, he, he...   

If it was wrapped originally it would have to have been unwrapped to take the auction pictures.

Anywho, I'm still blown away with the lack of care/respect shown.  Somebody is not doing their job with any enthusiasm. 

Ultimately it may have worked in my favor, there were only four bids and one of those was mine  

Selling the Vivitar grip it came with should cover the cost of the body cap, he, he...
............................

Took a shot of the sky today and found 10 spots worth worrying about, three applications of the Eyelead and it's ready to play !

Before (the little black dots are actually arrows)




 

 After...



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2019)

Designer said:


> That is how they received the camera.  If the store didn't receive it with a body cap, they didn't have one to include.  The former owner is probably the one who wrapped it in plastic.  So, yes, you're being anal about it.  Just give it a good test, as the store probably has not done so.


Gotta disagree with you here...  irrespective of whether the camera arrived with a body cap, it should have shipped with one.  You can buy generic Nikon body caps for <$1.00/each on fleaBay, and as mentioned, what camera store doesn't have a BUCKET of them kicking around?  Put one on, THEN wrap it in cling-film and send it, but if something had poked through the wrapping, Don would have had a Nikon-shaped paper-weight!



Designer said:


> And have FUN with it!


This ^^^^^  is the important bit!!!!


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 21, 2020)

Don Kondra said:


> Thanks !  I'm planning on shooting more landscape and macro with this body.
> Cheers, Don


But what about with the camera?!?!  LoL  LoL
SS


----------



## Winona (Jan 24, 2020)

I could go on and on with disrespect of shipped items. .....

Glad the camera survived and you were able to clean it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 24, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> If you have a puffer /blower just give the body a gentle puff



I was in the navy WAY to long to answer this.

Don, enjoy the new camera. May it bring you many excellent image opportunities.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement Everyone 

The camera seems to be working properly and I'm having a gas shooting one of my favorite subjects with a 27 year old AF 105mm f/2.8, there is something endearing about the sound of the focus working 

1/6", f/5, iso 1250 !




 

We are finally out of the deep freeze so I hope to get out and about and play with my AF-P DX 10-20mm VR next. 

Cheers, Don


----------

